# AutoTrail Scout V AutoTrail Apache 700 SE



## Shell181

Hi Everyone

We are still looking for our first used motorhome (didn't realise it would be so difficult lol) and have been told that these both have a MTPLM of 3500kg but on a certain year.
Possibly up to year 2004/2005? Can anyone put me straight on that please, obviously we will check the plate before we buy (very important as hubby has a restricted license and can only drive up to 3500kg because he is a diabetic)

Also from all you owners out there because these are both on our short list (if we can get one that is 3500kg) I would like to hear any pros and cons for each model please.

We would be using the MH for trips to Europe and in the UK and probably in a couple of years 6 months of the year in or around Europe each year.

Any replies will be really appreciated please  

Thanks
Shell


----------



## SaddleTramp

Shell181 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> We are still looking for our first used motorhome (didn't realise it would be so difficult lol) and have been told that these both have a MTPLM of 3500kg but on a certain year.
> Possibly up to year 2004/2005? Can anyone put me straight on that please, obviously we will check the plate before we buy (very important as hubby has a restricted license and can only drive up to 3500kg because he is a diabetic)
> 
> Also from all you owners out there because these are both on our short list (if we can get one that is 3500kg) I would like to hear any pros and cons for each model please.
> 
> We would be using the MH for trips to Europe and in the UK and probably in a couple of years 6 months of the year in or around Europe each year.
> 
> Any replies will be really appreciated please
> 
> Thanks
> Shell


Hi, I am a bit bemused here, I am a diabetic and have no restrictions weight or otherwise on my license.

But also any Motorhome can be replated to a Lower weight limit, So you could get a 4000 kg and have it lowered to 3500 kg.

Ahhhh Just checked and I take it he is on insulin, that is the difference.


----------



## tonka

Had a 2001 model scout previously, before some joyrider decided they wanted to park their car in the middle of it..!!
Now have a 2005 Apache 700.
Layout design is virtually the same, the Scout is the higher spec and you have things like, 2 large roof hatches on the scout compared to 1 on the 700. Windows are a higher spec, slightly large water tank etc etc..
Minor cosmetic changes that justify the £10k plus price difference.
Also the 700 uses the main Fiat chassis where the Scout has a lighter "Alko" chassis added, this reduces the height by a couple of inches.
You certainly need to check on the weights.. My scout was 3850 back in 2001 and the 700 (2005) is 3850.. In fact I had to have the gross weight increased to 4100kg as we always seem to be on the weight limit and I was always concerned about it..
REMEMBER... As said, you can de-plate the weight to 3500kg, just a paperwork excercise BUT that will the deduct off your payload!! Leaving you less to carry.. If you only ever intend to travel as 2 people your may be fine but be cautious if you de-plate and later want to take passengers...

You can go to Autotrail website and get brochures back to 2003.
Autotrail downloads
It does confirm both are 3850... At least from 2003..

Anyway... Great vans with practical layouts, hold values and sell on easily.. Nothing major to point out except maybe look for any cracking on overhead pod.. I've never had an issue but it has been mentioned here on the forum..


----------



## Shell181

Hi Les yes he has been on tablets for it all his life but just recently has had to go on insulin 

Thanks for the info Steve I think we may have to ring an Autotrail dealer to see what info they have

Shell


----------



## tonka

Looking at the spec on my 2005 model Apache 700, here's a bit of maths to consider.. Many people never consider the weight issue until after they have bought a van!..

Gross weight is 3850kg, Payload is stated as 670kg that is meant to include a driver at 75kg and 90% fuel.. Which is quite reasonable for a van of this size.
If you de-plated to 3500kg gross you would ONLY have 320kg.. Most of these vans have the "SE" pack which has the awning fitted etc.. so minus another 47kg.. = 273kg

Less passenger - 75kg ?
Less fresh water 80ltr - 80kg
Less Gas bottles - 20kg ?

Not much left for clothes, food and all other essentials  

Dont want to put you off a great van BUT it all has to be considered...


----------



## Shell181

Thanks to all your replies, appreciate it, after speaking to an Autotrail dealer today its looking like we will have to cross them off our list because its looking like even if we down plate it still won't be enough payload, thanks anyway everyone

Shell


----------

